# Spring Cleaning Today....yuck!



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So hubby and I spent the day cleaning out the boys pen......oh so yucky! Wasn't so bad until we got a few layers down.......it rolled back just like carpet or sod! I have never let the bedding build up like I did this winter, which I have to say worked good as far as keeping the boys warm with the horrible winter we had. I would keep the yuckies on top cleaned out and then put a fresh layer bedding/straw on top weekly. It never did get to smelling bad, until today when we dug down.......Hubby told the boys they were getting a extreme home makeover today, when we were done and ready to let them back in......he hollared to me "gator driver, move that gator".....he thinks he is such a crack up.....lol! What do you think the first thing the boys did after letting them in????? Yep, walked right in and all 3 peed and pooped! So wish they could be trained to do their business outside at all times......only in a perfect world....right? We sprayed the floor and walls with permectin, limed the floor and put down all new bedding, as our cold nights are not over 
Ok...sorry to ramble!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good for you!!! Isn't it something how they seem to have to initiate a clean barn? I'm sure they appreciate it though :hug: 

I am off work tomorrow and the weather is to be really nice...sunny and in the 60's :leap: 

My plan is to clean the entire barn...both sides! Does side has been cleaned out twice since December...the boys hasn't been touched so I am in for a real job! I also use "Liz Power" and push a wheelbarrow UPHILL to dump it...I'm guessing that I'll be filling and dumping no less than 20 times!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I remember when we cleaned out the stall our doe and her January twins were staying in.....OMG the layers, it took me a whole day to get it out of the barn! 
Now, I fluff the stalls daily, and clean at least 1-2x a week. I told my husband I am never layering again after cleaning that stall out....it was soooo stinky, and that crap was so hard to get out of there - I had to use the ax and pull it, then roll it out...yuck...yuck...yuck.
BUT, it didn't stink until I was cleaning it out..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

> he hollared to me "gator driver, move that gator".....he thinks he is such a crack up.....lol!


 :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I HATE cleaning pens that havent been cleaned in awhile.. I have to do one that hasnt been done since Jan, before the heavy winds. 
I should get it done...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am going to clean my girls stalls out tomorrow, they all have a spot they like to pee in, it's kind of funny....but it's stinky when you clean it out. I use baking soda to help eliminate the smell instead of picking up PDZ or lime. Seems to work okay so far. I try to stick with what's cheap so hubby doesn't gripe about me spending all the $$ I get on the goats LOL I told him to relax, because if I had a regular year round job...just imagine everything I'd be buying!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i use lime, works good so far and we always seem to have a ton! 

and ya, bedding is expensive! At least now with a round bale, all of the stuff they waste I'll throw into their barn.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Liz.....I use to always use a wheelbarrow, last year hubby sold one of his hotrods and went and bought me a gator without me knowing.....it is not brand new, but who cares as long as it gets the job done! Does make things easier, maybe a little to easy........my booty is showing it! lol!

It actually felt good to be out there working yesterday......my arms are sore this morning! Today I am cleaning the chicken's barn and coop! Have to use the wheel barrow in there, can't get the gator in! I will do it on my own as hubby has somewhere to be all day..........I have to say I had rather clean barns, than my own house......does that make me wierd? I always feel happy when my animals homes are nice and clean......crazy huh?
Happy Cleaning Friends!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Denise! I totally understand about cleaning the animals pen vs. the house. I am the same way! I'd rather be outside cleaning and visiting with the goats while I am doing it  Maybe that's why I have spent all week going from room to room trying to organize my house again...it's such a mess STILL and we're having company for the whole weekend!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

It takes me 2 days to get my house clean, not because it is so dirty......but because I find myself taking to many breaks to go outside and see the boys! Once I get out there, before I know it an hour or more has passed! So I now break up my house cleaning.....upstairs day one, downstairs day two!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL..... There are times that I'm almost ashamed to admit that my barn is cleaner than my house!!! I don't have dust bunnies in the barn!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

DARN. Can't go out and clean today! 5" of snow and still going...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

2 loads and I'm taking a break! Have the main area scraped up into a pile to be wheeled out...I got at least another 5 loads waiting and it's HOT here


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I FINISHED!!!!!! The chicken's and the boy's pens are clean!!!!!!......yesterday it took hubby and I 4hrs to clean the boys, today it took me by myself a little over 2hrs to clean chickens! Their coop is not as big as boys pen. Feels so good to have them clean, just wish those boys would quit pooping in their clean pen! Very windy here today, the boys hate wind......they good outside but as soon as the winds gust the babies run inside.....my boys are whoosies! Getting ready to go back out and see what else I can find to do outside with this nice warm weather!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The 8x12 is DONE! Also took another 6 loads to finish it plus 2 loads of wet icky blackened stinky mud, wasted hay etc from around the doorway. I'm beat! Boys will be waiting for a clean house til later! 

Sometimes I really wish I had level property....my barn is on a hillside so all the wasted hay and poop gets washed down hill against it and I bet I have a good 3 feet to dig out from the buck pen.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm with you Liz! With all the rain and snow we had I just got the flooded shed mucked out last Sunday. We have been waiting for this warm weather to help dry it out before I put in new bedding. Every nasty thing washed right into this shed. As soon as we got down a little ways phew! Nasty.

I don't like house chores either. I've got to sweep and mop tonight. Gather trash (Friday is trash day) and do a load of laundry. Might clean out the chickens Saturday, check goat and sheep hoofs.....better than house work any day. :thumb: 

Gina


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I did the wether's barn today 4 goat's + 5 month's worth of bedding and poo = :hair: Oh wow what a mess!!! I only had 2 goat's last winter. Their barn sit's on a little hill so everything run's downhill, definately can't wait for spring to 100% be here so i can spray everything down!! Plus i rescued 5 more bunny's this am ....... Now it's thundering and lightning!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I spent most of the day outside doing stuff. I have to finish up laundry and get it put away, vaccum, sweep and mop, plus clean the bathrooms! Of course I'm gonna put my two oldest kids to work since I cleaned their rooms for them, hehe.....
Right now it's bathtime for the kiddies, and eventually a shower for me!
I have a pile of dirty hay in front of the barn, YUCK, but I ran out of daylight, so I'll pick it up tomorrow, not a huge deal. 
It was 73 out today! It felt so good to go out in a t-shirt! 55 tonight. I love this kind of weather, comfortable.


----------

